# Buserelin side effects???



## Moesmoe (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new on here and looking for some advice. I'm on day 11 of the Buserelin injections and I'm feeling awful! I'm feeling constantly nauseous and have zero appetite. Did anyone else find this?? Feels like a long way until egg collection on 18th March  Is this normal? Any tips on what will make me feel better?

Thanks!


----------



## meemoo123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Moe,
I don't have much advice as I didn't have those side effects, I had really bad headaches and aches in joints but I drank loads of water and that really helped.
Sorry I couldn't be more help but it does get better once you start stimms.
Good luck for your cycle. X


----------



## D500D (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Moe,

My egg collection should also fall on the 18th Fingers crossed. The side affects should wear off once you start taking your stimulant, which should be right after your base line scan. Acupuncture and plenty of water helped me last time round.


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

Couldn't just read and run so hopefully I can help with this question.

I had a fresh cycle this time last year and started on Buserelin, was meant to be for 2-3 but ended up being about 6 weeks.  Am currently on my FET cycle and have so far been on buserelin for 42 days today.  The side effects do get easier with time although that may not be so much comfort.

I started the same and generally felt awful, tired, achy, sore, irritable and moody.  After the first 2 weeks it changed slightly and I was so hungry all the time but in a way that I couldn't control and if I smelt something I had to have it.  That then wore off after about 10 days.  Now having been on it for so long I am finding it easier to deal with as I think I have got used to it, I now only really have tiredness, aching, headaches and my hair is failing out slightly, not in patches though so don't panic.

Everyone seems to have different side effects and there is a long list of them.  I think best thing I can suggest is rest when you are tired (easier said than done), drink plenty of fluids as this helps with the headaches and if you get cravings just try and eat healthy foods.

Not sure if this helps but that is my experience so far.


----------

